# CRS Molt or Death?



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi,

I have about 25 CRS in a 20G. Yesterday I did a slight water change and today I noticed a shell. I'm fairly certain as of last night there were no dead CRS.

However, I couldn't tell if it was a shell that was molted or if it was a dead CRS. I scooped it to examine it closer and found the head piece was empty. At first glance though it had a milky whitish color. Additionally I found pieces of tail that was clear and hollow.

So, was it a molt or death?


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

i included a picture taken with my cell


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Molt 100%.

It's well known that CRS usually molt after a water change.

Nothing to be worried about.


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

In general would I be able to find CRS bodies if they die? Or will they be eaten before I can find them?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

dchow said:


> In general would I be able to find CRS bodies if they die? Or will they be eaten before I can find them?


it's a molt.

if it was dead there would be flesh inside that shell.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes, you will find the body...usually.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Alexpatrascu said:


> Yes, you will find the body...usually.


depends on the layout ie how densely planted it is.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

the bodies will turn pinkish red when it dies.
molt is just translucent film or calcium (their "clothes").
it seems like it's molt.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> depends on the layout ie how densely planted it is.


You're right Greg.....in mine I can see if I have any dead CRS i.e the dead berried SS female !!!!!


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the responses 

Is there any signs of a molt about to happen or a freshly molted shrimp? My tank isn't that densley planted. I can see right to the back.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Sometimes with Death, you may not even be able to find it, due to the shrimp going insane on it... I woke up one morning an the carcass was pretty much gone within 5m of waking up... 

Molts however tend to stay a few hrs to a day or so... well atleast in my tank.. ha

But yes Molt  it's a good sign of growth, and potential preggers in females if that was a female.


----------

